# FaeryBee's Sunshine Boys



## FaeryBee

*
Shelby has been going through an extreme molt. 







Shelby - April 20, 2013







Sunny - Sunday, April 14, 2013



Sunny - Saturday April 20, 2013









Sparky - April 20, 2013

Sparky has been molting too, but so far he isn't looking as rough as Shelby and Sunny.







I'm the most handsome of them all! 



​*


----------



## urbandecayno5

Holy cow!
Poor little guy


----------



## jazzboys

Good grief, poor Shelby, and Sunny is nearly as bad, poor babies.... how did they cope? How did you cope?


----------



## milipidi

Oh my goodness, poor Shelby and Sunny 

Thank you for sharing, I would have freaked if any my of birds looked like that. It is good to see what a bad moult looks like, and I hope none of mine ever experience it. Though I get the feeling GreyBird may be starting.


----------



## Owlet

Wow, it looks so ichy. I have not any of mine look like Shelby or Sunny. But I know after molting, they will look awesome and Sparky look like a ball of wool!! So soft!!


----------



## eduardo

*Wow, poor little fellows That must have been so uncomfortable Sparky looks awesome and his feathers are so luscious.*


----------



## thepennywhistle

*Those are the most spectacular porcupine face I've seen yet!
Poor little birds!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


jazzboys said:



Good grief, poor Shelby, and Sunny is nearly as bad, poor babies.... how did they cope? How did you cope?

Click to expand...

Liz,

I really didn't cope well at all when Shelby had so many bald patches and they were such a fire-engine red last weekend.  I thought I was going to lose him for sure. 

Thankfully, Shelby's a trooper and pulled through.

I gave Shelby and Sunny lots of Quinoa and Hard Boiled Egg to boost their protein intake which I think helped a little.
They are also getting Apple Cider Vinegar in their drinking water to boost their little immune systems.*


----------



## Guest

*Holy crap thats a heavy molt! and i thought Freki was molting bad... the poor little buggers must have been so itchy! it actually looks painful *


----------



## Wiki

What a good mum you are giving them those extras at moulting time. It's a great idea to feed seasonally to support their health through such a big moult.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Feline Ferocity said:



Holy crap thats a heavy molt! and i thought Freki was molting bad... the poor little buggers must have been so itchy! it actually looks painful 

Click to expand...

Yes, Shelby's been pretty miserable. They are now dealing with all the pinfeathers and as you can see from today's pictures with all the pin-feathers they have a long way to go before they are going to be back to normal.



Wiki said:



What a good mum you are giving them those extras at moulting time. It's a great idea to feed seasonally to support their health through such a big moult.

Click to expand...

I agree about the birds needing extras during molting times!
I've also ordered some highly recommended supplements and am looking forward to their arrival. All my birds will be getting those. *


----------



## Budgiekin

Poor Shelby! Isn't it just awful to see our little ones go through this. Your darling little sweety is definitely in good company with Aries; they should get started on their miserable moulters club. What a relief to see all those pin feathers coming in. 

Great job in looking after Shelby! He's a lucky budgie to have such an awesome mommy! :hug:


----------



## aka.pody

You must have had a sea of yellow fluff. They feel better when they have a special goodie to get them through it. 

*shelby you should get your momma to buy you a hat. you can cover up that bare patch and all the girlies will love it. your friend charlie.*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Budgiekin said:



Poor Shelby! Isn't it just awful to see our little ones go through this. Your darling little sweety is definitely in good company with Aries; they should get started on their miserable moulters club. What a relief to see all those pin feathers coming in.

Great job in looking after Shelby! He's a lucky budgie to have such an awesome mommy! :hug:

Click to expand...

Shelby and Sunny asked if Aries would be the President of their Miserable Molters Club since he's been through more than one and this is their first time experiencing one this severe!

Thanks for all your support through this ordeal, Kim!



aka.pody said:



You must have had a sea of yellow fluff. They feel better when they have a special goodie to get them through it. 

shelby you should get your momma to buy you a hat. you can cover up that bare patch and all the girlies will love it. your friend charlie.

Click to expand...

Arlene, I've been picking up the feathers from the carpet and have a how container full of them now! 

Charlie, That's a very good idea! The only problem with wearing my hat is I have to take it off when I want to scratch my head.  Shelby*


----------



## Shahzadi

Ouch!! That does not look pleasant. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird01

Gosh them pinnies look bad...poor birdy!
Beautiful tho


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*Oh my!!  poor boys, that looks SOO painful!  I wonder what causes budgies to have those molts where they like lose ALL their head feathers at once? I hope I never have to go through that with mine  I'm glad they are looking better and back to normal! and Sparky is looking as handsome as ever! *


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady

Oh my goodness! When you told me Shelby was going through a bad molt, I had no idea it could be THAT bad! Poor Sunny looks pretty miserable too!  Aww. Your poor boys. :hug: 

I thought Comet was looking pretty rough, but he doesn't have those awful red patches! 

I just know you are taking great care of them during this difficult time. They will get through it. I can only image how hard it must be to see them go through this. :hug: Hugs to you too.


----------



## PipSqueakZ

Wow :wow: i've never seen anything that severe
before! Poor little guys! I'm so glad they got through
it ok and are now looking handsome as ever!


----------



## Budgiekeet

I don't know what else to say that has not already been said. Wow. I'm thinking the close-up pin feather one would make a great postage stamp...or Christmas card


----------



## FaeryBee

*


PipSqueakZ said:



Wow :wow: i've never seen anything that severe
before! Poor little guys! I'm so glad they got through
it ok and are now looking handsome as ever! 

Click to expand...

:laughing: They aren't feeling at all handsome with all those nasty pin-feathers, Wendy! However, I keep telling them they are since I'm trying to keep their morale up. *


----------



## NanaLucy129

*Oh, nooooo!!!*

*Oh my word, I never knew they could moult that bad. Poor little Shelby and Sunny!! Boy, your little Sparky is a fluff ball. He is so handsome. Thanks for sharing as I would have gone crazy if one of mine looked like that. What causes those heavy moults like that? I will certainly feed mine extras to help prevent (I hope) it. Karma to you for dealing with it. It is a good thing Birdie Mommas don't lose their hair like that. I have some thinning on the top but no red scalp (unless I'm in the sun)ha. No worry here, we haven't had much sun! Sending positive birdie vibs your way.*


----------



## aluz

Now that is a bad moult, none of my birds has ever had one so severe. I'm glad it doesn't look so bad now and very soon the beautiful new feathers will come out.


----------



## Azurei

Ohh my I wasn't expecting that!! That's a huge bunch of pinnies! Poor guy looks like he is a hedgehog turning into a budgie  but like aluz says, it won't be long and he will have nice fluffy new feathers poking through those feather sheaths, poor little guy! His good looks will come back overnight with all those pinnies growing at the same stage  and what a relief it will be! Your other little guy doesn't look like he has had it easy either, awws  I hope it's soon over and they are nice and fluffy and handsome again


----------



## FaeryBee

*


NanaLucy129 said:



What causes those heavy moults like that? 

Click to expand...

http://talkbudgies.com/showthread.php?t=104927*


----------



## Budgiekeet

One of the birds I got from Erin molts like that. She warned me when they were coming. And if she hadn't I would of panicked and thought something bad had happened. It is amazing how fast they look normal again though.


----------



## gabberlicious

Oh my gosh! Your poor babies! I've never seen a moult quite _that_ extreme before! You really are an angel sent from above Deb. I don't think I'd be able to handle having one of my babies look like that. I'd panic!


----------



## jellyblue

Poor babies. Give Sunny and Shelby hugs from me. They will be their handsome selves in no time. Hug Sparky too, because he is just so cute.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Poor Shelby going through a tough Molt. Indi is molting at the moment but not that bad. I hope Shelby feel better soon.


----------



## SPBudgie

*Wow! Those sure are some Wild feather arrangements there!!! (Poor little guys!...)
Sunny and Shelby are around 2 years old now, no? So Sparky is still a youngster (read"adolescent") - Let's hope his coming of age spares him the Hedgehog Syndrome...*


----------



## RiverSong

Yeah it's almost dragon status!


----------



## pinksand

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> http://talkbudgies.com/showthread.php?t=104927*


This is a great resource Deb! Poor sunshine boys  I'm glad to see those feathers filling back in though.


----------



## rahonass

wow, I was not expecting that! I've never seen such a bad molt before, poor little guys. I hope they are feeling better soon


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thankfully, they are beginning to look a little better each day.

I'm still giving them lots of Quinoa, Hard Boiled Egg and some flax seeds every day to encourage good feathering. 
(Of course, now Pedro and Peachy are molting too. )*


----------



## Passenger

Goodness gracious! That must be very itchy!


----------



## Jonah

Wow...and I thought the girls were bad...good job helping them through it deb....:thumbsup:


----------



## Michelle M.

Poor little pookies! My Dewey went through the same thing. It's so alarming to see their pink skin and then all those pinnies. I was so relieved when it turned out to be just a heavy moult and not some dread disease. I hope they're back to their beautiful selves soon (if not already).

And Sparky's "handsomest of all" cracked me up.


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies

*I am so glad they are improving Deb! :hug: There are few things tat must be worse for a little budgie than an extreme molt. I have seen so many and it makes me feel just as bad for them every time  Thankfully it doesn't last too long, and with all of the excellent care and diet you are giving them they will be back to their normal selves in no time! :hug:

Sparky seems to have lucked out this time, hopefully his english side will not come out! :fingerx: Man do they have some nasty molts *


----------



## FaeryBee

*Shelby and Sunny are back to their very handsome selves again now. They are happily playing, eating and having a great time!

Thanks to everyone for your concern about my little guys. I sure hope they don't make a habit of having really miserable molts every year. :fingerx:*


----------



## Keets4Ever

I dropped in and saw this thread and read it all through. It looks like Shelby and Sunny had a really tough time with that molt. I am so glad to hear that are doing ok now.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks, Will!
Nice to see you - it's been awhile. 



Keets4Ever said:



I dropped in and saw this thread and read it all through. It looks like Shelby and Sunny had a really tough time with that molt. I am so glad to hear that are doing ok now.

Click to expand...

*


----------

